# Pics from our trip to the GA Fun Show



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

First off lowriders and mud don't mix. We got stuck!


















ok now the fun stuff and some pictures will suck Can't have the best photographers when you say hey will you work my camera lol. then it started getting darker and the lighting sucks. So sorry.

Tai in Hang Time

















































Tai Conformation and Best Conditioned

















































Houdini weight pull

























Diamond Conformation

















Chester Conformation

























Bango Weight pull He also was in conformation but Nate was running his mouth and not the camera









































Everyone placed in their classes on all events except Houdini He said screw the dirt.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Looks like you guys had a good time. I was all set to go until my truck went down,,,,but now I have a new truck!!


----------



## Bully_love (Aug 11, 2008)

Where can i find shows and stuff for ga?
I would love to go there to see it 
looks like yall had fun lol


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

We had a blast. Daymian even had fun for a change he had around 20 kids to run around and play with they where all covered in mud and dirt lol. We kept looking for ya Andy we were wondering what happened to ya. Sorry about your truck but happy to hear you got a new one. I guess we will see you at the NKC show. 


Bully Love = most of the shows are posted on this forum in the events section and if you ever need help finding something just ask.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Come on now... I expected a lot of bragging, you did beat Lilbit in Best Conditioned


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmao and conformation but Im trying to be nice hehe I like lil bit and you had has worried.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Ha ha Nate! you got stuck in a lowrider. at least it wasnt up to the mirrors. LoL! I was going to fly down with a friend but he wouldnt take the plane up cause of the weather. but Ill make it to the next one.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

That was the drive way that was the sad part he thought he was going to have to get Webbo to pull us out


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lol Marty what did you expect me to post all my show results I have like 6 metals and a tropy over here

Still got my butt kicked by Bacon again as always


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah post it up and all the pics


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Well thats all the pics I got right now Im going to take some pics of the dogs with their metals in a few. I was just ready to get out of there yesterday and didnt take the time to take pictures at the end. Plus the lighting sucked I got some of lil bit too but they are dark too I'll post them for ya later also.

as for results.
Tai took 1st in 3 to 5 females
3rd in Hangtime
Best Conditioned

Bango took 2nd in 18 to 24 month males
3rd in his weight class in weight pull

Diamond took 3rd in 6 to 9 month female

Chester took 1st in 6 to 9 month male


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Now I have some video footage of the weight pull that I haven't had a chance to look at yet.


----------



## CoolHandJean (Feb 25, 2009)

Congrats on all the wins. Looks like a good time!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm hoping to find the lady that was there from the game dogs forum that took all the pictures of my dogs. I would love to have a copy of those pics


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

thank you cool hand we had a blast


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

smith family kennels said:


> I'm hoping to find the lady that was there from the game dogs forum that took all the pictures of my dogs. I would love to have a copy of those pics


 User name... showdawgs 

And yeah I can't wait till all the pics are posted up


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Looks like fun! I didn't figure you folks for the "lowrider" type...LOL


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmao thats just one of them we have a 87 black lowrider blazer on the ground v8, a black and silver two tone cavalier(looks like a cop car), 04 yamaha r1, and a250 ninja lol. Well thats what we have left we thinned out some of our toys.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

yeah I have 20s on my Acura....if you count the tire too! LMAO


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

:rofl::rofl:lmfao

is the foldgers can included for your muffler? behnnnnnnnnn behnnnnnnn


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

nah, we have a tiny bit of class, it's a TL ...not an integra...hahaha


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: 

so you got the four door


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

yup...didn't even splurge for the type S either...lol


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

:rofl::rofl: don't feel bad were cheap too lol


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

gots to be...recession is a bitch (we actually bought it before all this happened) LOL


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lol well we were cheap to start out with now were just ridiculous. Nate went to look at a full size and they said something about a payment and he had to leave.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

you know, it's funny we'll eat mayo sandwiches to be able to feed the dogs quality food. LOL ...only a pitbull freak would do this for their dog(s).


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lol yep I tell Nate all time our dogs eat better than we do


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

lol redog that's there ideal of a drive way there where full size truck with big tires sling mud 
i think i found where they made the moive my cousin vinney


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

OK heres the dog nate beat out in the show ring... Good job nate 



























































































*A special thanks to showdawgs for these pics *


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

OMG drooling !! I am always partial to lil bit she is the best looking bulldog I have ever laid eyes on !!!!!!!!!! Marty you lucky OLD MAN !!! LOL


----------



## Gixxermike (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice pics your dogs look to be in really good shape


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

sadie you can see how I was a little worried when he showed up huh lol. Got ready to go in that show ring and I was like ok we got this then I looked over and was oh shit its lil bit hahaha.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah I am lucky mine are still pups I don't think I would want to be up against lil bit LOL ... She is a beautiful dog ... If she wasn't so protective of Marty and Nancy I would have to take her home with me LOL.. (In My Dreams!)


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

smith family kennels said:


> sadie you can see how I was a little worried when he showed up huh lol. Got ready to go in that show ring and I was like ok we got this then I looked over and was oh shit its lil bit hahaha.


What did I tell you after seeing what you brought LOL


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

congats seems like it was a good time


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Marty you said I don't know shes looks good


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

smith family kennels said:


> Marty you said I don't know shes looks good


Thats what I thought I said but my mind is shot!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmao............


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

hell i got scared for a second my bulldog loving ass tried to pet lilbit and she didnt like that and tia got upset at her(she is a dady's girl to) i just glad laura had a grip i think would have cried like a lil girl if they had locked up 
imo the 2 best looking bitch dog's there (most where over weight or they werent worked so the got one cup a day ) i am tring to judge but i am who i am .I dont even let my satffy get that fat and it's the dog's fault your an lazy pos feed them .
and that why we dont go to fun shows much i can deal with a dog that a little heavy but one thats not geting feed mmmmmmm yeah i am sure you know what i saying

and sadie i  realy was looking foward to meeting you i owe you a huge 
now i dont  i got stood up like a fat chick on porm night lol i hope you feel better


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

nate said:


> hell i got scared for a second my bulldog loving ass tried to pet lilbit and she didnt like that and tia got upset at her(she is a dady's girl to) i just glad laura had a grip i think would have cried like a lil girl if they had locked up
> imo the 2 best looking bitch dog's there (most where over weight or they werent worked so the got one cup a day ) i am tring to judge but i am who i am .I dont even let my satffy get that fat and it's the dog's fault your an lazy pos feed them .
> and that why we dont go to fun shows much i can deal with a dog that a little heavy but one thats not geting feed mmmmmmm yeah i am sure you know what i saying
> 
> ...


Hahahaha!!! I am sorry nate I wanted to meet all you guys too!!! I can't believe I got the damn flu  I am still sick as a dog... But don't worry we will def meet up at the next one ...


----------



## Pitwoman (Aug 18, 2008)

That would be velli2008 or Ashley, I'll pm her if you want me too or you can :roll:


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

i got em all thanks though marty sent me a pm telling me they were up


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks to velli2008 or Ashley I have a few more pics of lilbit to share...


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

i should look mine up lol but im to lazy


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm trying to get her to send the last one full size, I thought it was a good shot of her


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

yeah it was i like it i got mine on my computer i just don't want to mess with photobucket lol


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

LIL BIT WOO WOO! lookin good...I BELIEVE IN MIRACLES....woooHOOOO....YOU SEXY THANG!


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

like i said i got double up on my training she gave us a run for our money


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

great lookin pics and dogs....looks like u really put ur time and effort into training them....


----------



## PitBullSwagga (Jun 1, 2009)

dude that is sooooooo coooool! i wana do that! rock on with your bad self!


----------

